
Show HN: TrueSight: small and fast hex editor for Linux/Windows - self_awareness
https://mydatasoftware.com/
======
self_awareness
I'm not very satisfied with the state of hex editors on Linux and wanted to
write my own to provide an alternative choice. Free editors that are most
popular can get the job done, but their appearance often hurt the eyes or they
aren't designed to work with huge files. Most of the commercial editors happen
to exist only on Windows and it's not uncommon to have a dedicated Windows VM
only to be able to run a few programs that can inspect some files.

I think Linux is about technological literacy so I don't see why Linux should
have so small choice of technical tools.

Bonus feature is that it's not based on Electron ;), it's old fashioned C++ +
Qt.

